# Piglet head?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am currently defrosting a whole piglet, I would like to give Stark the piglet head (halved) tonight, but am confused if this is RBM or a Rec. type bone/thing?

Should I still feed RBM and just lessen the amount tonight and let him play/eat/chew on the head?

This is a whole head, skin, ears, snout, eyes, teeth, gums, etc...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you are so much braver than I am!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

You better take some pictures! This I want to see.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. this is the first time I got the whole piglet, usually I just get chunks of pig (just looks like cuts of "normal meat".

But this time I purchased a whole piglet, because the lady said they have less fat, and the bones are much more easier to digest/chew.

We will see how it goes.. I looked in the box to see how it was defrosting, and I saw little legs with the hooves, the snout, gums, teeth and eyes looking at me.. and it's little tail still attached to it's bum.. haha.. 

I am nervous to touch it, I will admitt that but hopefully I won't have to cut it up too much so I can just throw it in the crate.. hahahaha..


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The brain and eyeballs are organ meat, I am not sure how much those parts weigh in comparison to the rest, but I'd say it's a fairly complete meal...OM, MM and bone. Is it big enough to make up a full meal? I have no idea how big the pigs are when they are slaughtered...

I have a whole sheep head sitting in my freezer, I haven't weighed it exactly, but it seems pretty heavy so if I feed it I will probably fast the next day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinYou better take some pictures! This I want to see.


Your wish is my command... 

*If squeemish, please do not scroll down!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: phgsdThe brain and eyeballs are organ meat, I am not sure how much those parts weigh in comparison to the rest, but I'd say it's a fairly complete meal...OM, MM and bone. Is it big enough to make up a full meal? I have no idea how big the pigs are when they are slaughtered...
> 
> I have a whole sheep head sitting in my freezer, I haven't weighed it exactly, but it seems pretty heavy so if I feed it I will probably fast the next day.


Thanks, I will use this as my whole day's worth of meals tomorrow then.

I don't want to fast him because he is just a puppy but will watch his intake tomorrow morning and then take it away and let him have it later on in the evening. Should be interesting.. hahaha..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If your dog can eat it within about 10 - 20 minutes I'd say the head was a very boney RMB.

Most likely it will be a very meaty Recreational bone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, thanks for clarifying that Lauri.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Fine looking pig!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I find baby pigs kind of cute, I don't know that I'd be able to feed one like that. Well, plus when I tried to feed Jerz pork chops she has the worst poop ever but still...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

The piglet is kinda cute.. which is why I think I have a hard time touching it.. haha..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No way could I feed it, too real. I shoudn't have scrolled down.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry guys.. haha.. 

For those interested, here are some of Stark enjoying the halved pigs head tonight..


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Stark "THANK GOD that silly mommy finally took that thing off the porch and let me eat it!! Jeez! nom nom nom..."


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

It doesn't look so bad like that (it helped that I couldn't really make out the eyes or anything.) Just the whole piglet body is so cute looking... at least the give it to you already cut up. Now _that_ is something I do not think I could handle.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, it's not really cut up, cut up.. 

Legs are cut off at the shoulder.

Head is cut off and halved.

The main body is cut in half and then in half again.

That's about it.. 



And yes, Stark was VERY happy to finally have that piece of piggy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

So, did you have to cut the head some _more_ before you fed it to him?! Oh no, that would be too much... chickens are enough for me!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, since it is only a piglet, the head (especially since it is cut in half) is fairly small. It is about the size of a small plate and a few inches thick, plus the snout of course.

I did have to pick up the teeth and jaw bone after he was done eating the rest (which took about 15 minutes!).. ewww.. 

The gums (I think it was the gums) look really weird though, almost like the inside of cardboard.. strange.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> The gums (I think it was the gums) look really weird though, almost like the inside of cardboard.. strange.


Ew, weird.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jason LinYou better take some pictures! This I want to see.
> ...


----------

